# How often should I feed a 3 and 1/2 month puppy?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

*Hello,*

I feed my puppy when we wake up at around 8 AM - 8:30 AM. Then her lunch is at 1 PM and her dinner is at 7 or 8 PM. 

I also use food for training sessions but I don't give her much because I divide one kibble into 3 parts.

I use 5/8 cup divided into 3 parts for her meals.

I am concerned about her weight.

She weighed only *1 lb *at 2 months and now at 3 and 1/2 months she weighs* 4.8 lbs*.

It could be genes but am I over feeding her? Can food have an effect on her size as well or just weight?

Love,
*-B* :heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I fed mine as puppies 3 or 4 times a day. I didn't restrict the amount when they were puppies. As adults, mine eat twice a day, 1/4 C each meal.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Deb offered you excellent advice!!! And yes, mine too get 1/4 x 2's a day now that they are grown.


----------



## _BabyBella (Jun 18, 2015)

Has she been to the vet? What did the vet say about her weight? 

Feeding 3-4 times a day is normal for puppies.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I feed Daisy 3-4 times a day (4 when we stay up late, 3 if we go to bed early). She's 4 months an eats about 25-30 grams a day which I measured out to about 1/3 cup. Daisy is also very petite. She weighed 1.7 lbs at her last visit but she isn't underweight, just small. I think checking the ribs to see if you can feel them is a good way to see if she's overweight.


----------

